# Last try at posting Remmy's class



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope this finally worked.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

It worked! Very fun to watch. Loved the weave poles and the jumps.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice run! Remmy is very focused. I too loved the weave poles. Great handling by the way.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Go Remmy!! Great run. I loved his dash to the jump after the teeter.


----------

